# Potato Pancakes



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Potato Pancakes by way of Jacques Pepin... They are 
so light and delicious too! Served with sour cream and 
apple sauce. 
Air fried pork chops that I coat with a thin layer of
mayonnaise and then breadcrumbs ( no oil needed)
and they come nice and crunchy, and a side salad.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s the recipe....These are not grated - you make this in the food processor...
I use more than 2 cups potatoes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yay! She's back!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Love it "place on a cooling rack".
I've been doing that for years, even before you started seeing it in recipes and hearing it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The recipe looks fine. But I never use a food processor. That turns the batch into baby food.
Use a grater for the potatoes and chop everything else.
That gives it a texture more like a hash brown instead of a pancake.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That‘s the way I used to make it, until I tried these light crispy critters, and once you do you’ll
never go back.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Yay! She's back!


Glad you missed me...been knee deep in a major kitchen pipe crack...
Replaced plumbing and added a new cabinet floor under the sink.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> The recipe looks fine. But I never use a food processor. That turns the batch into baby food.
> Use a grater for the potatoes and chop everything else.
> That gives it a texture more like a hash brown instead of a pancake.


I bought a fantastic food processor a couple years ago. It was recommended by ATK. I have used it exactly twice. Not because I don't like it, but because its a pain to wash after each use. I want to use it more, but I don't like doing dishes.
I could put it in the dishwasher, but we only run it about 3 times a week.
Then if I needed it again, it most likely be dirty in the dishwasher.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My mother made potato cakes from leftover mashed potatoes, as I do. My kids love them. I form them, then freeze them and fry as needed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover...I make potatoes patties as well...
All ingredients approximate
3 cups mashed potatoes
1 cup chopped( drained ) spinach ( optional) 
3 Tablespoons milk
1 1/2 cup shredded cheese such as cheddar
salt/ pepper
1/2 teaspoon oregano 
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon basil
1 egg
1/2 cup breadcrumbs
2 sliced scallions
Fry in oil.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I bought a fantastic food processor a couple years ago. It was recommended by ATK. I have used it exactly twice. Not because I don't like it, but because its a pain to wash after each use. I want to use it more, but I don't like doing dishes.
> I could put it in the dishwasher, but we only run it about 3 times a week.
> Then if I needed it again, it most likely be dirty in the dishwasher.


I use my processor a lot...I have it in a pull out drawer and it operates from inside the drawer.
I wash all the pieces in the DW...I use my dishwasher every day...why do you only use it three times a week?
You must do a lot of hand washing.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Startingover...I make potatoes patties as well...
> All ingredients approximate
> 3 cups mashed potatoes
> 1 cup chopped( drained ) spinach ( optional)
> ...



will definitely follow this next time. Wonder how many potatoes I've peeled in my lifetime.[/QUOTE]


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I use my processor a lot...I have it in a pull out drawer and it operates from inside the drawer.
> I wash all the pieces in the DW...I use my dishwasher every day...why do you only use it three times a week?
> You must do a lot of hand washing.


Its just my wife and me. Yes, we do wash some stuff by hand. It seems we both hate to take clean stuff out of the dishwasher and put them away. Its very easy to fill though......lol
It usually takes about 3 or more days to have enough to use it. We never put pans or chef knives (my good knives) in it either. We always wash the pans by hand as the DW does not do a good enough job. I have never met any DW that could get frying pans clean. 
So its plates, flat wear and some odds and ends that go in the DW.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Missouri Bound said:


> The recipe looks fine. But I never use a food processor. That turns the batch into baby food.
> Use a grater for the potatoes and chop everything else.
> That gives it a texture more like a hash brown instead of a pancake.


Yeah I grate them too. Never tried the processor.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> That‘s the way I used to make it, until I tried these light crispy critters, and once you do you’ll
> never go back.


Mine turned into soup when i tried the processor. Still grating


----------

